# LOL Goldens...



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

ROFL  love it!!!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I IS HIDE N U CAN'T SEE ME​ (London)


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, what a great idea for a thread. Adorable pictures.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

*You can just wish me HAPPY BIRTHDAY.....PLEASE no more singing!!*


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I NOT PEE IN YOUR POOL, NO PEE N IN MY LAKE​ (Shyla)


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Charlie06 said:


> *You can just wish me HAPPY BIRTHDAY.....PLEASE no more singing!!*


LMAO!!! That is too cute!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

*I SAYS THIS IS MY COUCH!*


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

*I's Not As Crazy As I Look*


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> *I SAYS THIS IS MY COUCH!*



LMAO!!! I Love it!! Keep em coming


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

*I's Tryin To Eat...Do Ya Mind?!*


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> *I's Tryin To Eat...Do Ya Mind?!*


LOL!!! Tucker is quite a character!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

WHATTA YOU MEAN YOU'RE GOING TO NEW YORK TO PLAY GOLF!!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I gotta get some pics to post, too.

These are a scream!!!

SJ


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Ima Gonna Smile For A You​


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

These are a riot. Please keep them coming!

IF YOU GOT IT SHAKE IT!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

i Just Wuv Singin Wit You​


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I iz in ur shoe, taking my nap.











I can haz cheezbrgr?


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

ALWAYS stretch before chasing your sister & brother.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Is dug the hole


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Is thinking something wrong them two


----------



## Tuckman (Feb 26, 2007)

*Just Chilling*

Thinking of another MilkBone


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

LOL!! these are awesome!! keep em comin


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

sharlin said:


> WHATTA YOU MEAN YOU'RE GOING TO NEW YORK TO PLAY GOLF!!!


Ouch LOL I understand though mutiply that by five when I leave. This is a fun thread you guys keep it up.

Hooch


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oh you said Lei I though you said stay!!!! (Johnny Cash, now in service)


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I have had enough already please turn the Alabama/Auburn game this happens every year.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

*I's Tawt I Saw A Snake!!*


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

*I's Luv Teh Warm Sun On My's Face*


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

*I's Got Sometin' Stuck In Mah Back Toof *


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

WE ARE GOING FOR A WALK , YOU UNDERSTAND?????


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

*I am going to leeck you!









*


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

MisterBailey said:


> *I am going to leeck you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How adorable is that?!?!?!?!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Wher'd it gooo!!!*​


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Mom, Help me find it PLEASE?*​


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

*I's Sowwy, I's Wuz A Baaaad Doggie*


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Tiny Bubbles...Tiny Bubbles....*​


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

*LOL!! I Farted And It Made A Noise!!*


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Hey Angel, Look at this silly dog...Who does she think she fooling...*
*Sitting all cute and thinking the humans will give her some food...*
*I don't know Jesse, she may have caught onto something here... *​


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> *Wher'd it gooo!!!*​


I first looked at it and I thought it said what is this goo. ROFL Me and my tired old eyes.

Hooch


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Come onnn...Just 1 KISS.....*​


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*I think I can...I think I can...I think I can...*​


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

*Helloooo? Anybody Out there?? Im Cold*


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

*I Believe I Can Fly! I Believe I Can Touch The Sky!*


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ha, GL84...Tucker with the lil stick is like Dumbo with his magic feather, lol.
These are great pics!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

***Bump*** for more people to add pic's...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> *Come onnn...Just 1 KISS.....*​


Looks like the puppies and pug at our house.

Hooch


----------

